# Problem WoW



## Elvolar (27. Mai 2011)

Moin 
ich hab da ein kleines problem ^^
Also.. ich bin lvl 85, hab schon gutes equip, finde aber keine raid gruppe -.-
was nun? was kann ich sonst machen?


----------



## Jimini (27. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele zwar seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr, aber ich habe damals mit Level 70 und 80 immer Gruppen gefunden, indem ich viel mit Randoms unterwegs war. So macht man sich einen Namen und landet in den Freundeslisten, die einen hoffentlich irgendwann fragen, ob man einspringen will. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das mittlerweile anders aussieht, da es schon zu 80er Zeiten sehr schwer war, wirklich herauszustechen.
Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, welche Klasse du spielst - ein Heiler oder ein Tank haben in der Regel bessere Chancen als ein DD.

MfG Jimini


----------



## mf_Jade (27. Mai 2011)

Elvolar schrieb:


> hab schon gutes equip,



Gut ist relativ, was fürn Itemlevel-Durchschnitt hast du denn? Am einfachsten kommt man in Raids wenn man sich einer raidenden gilde anschließt.


----------



## metaljesus (27. Mai 2011)

Tja ...
Seitdem es das Dungeon Tool gibt kann man sich als normal sterblicher kein Namen mehr machen ... da alles was früher mal ausschlaggebend war macht man nun mit personen die man nie wieda sieht ... eben dungeons gehn ...

mein tipp: rüste dich mal mit blueixe aus welche du aus den heros bekommst und hol dir paar von den Troll epixxen ...
Wenn du das hast, bewirb dich bei einer Gilde auf deinem server.
Kleiner tip: bewirb dich nicht bei mehr als 1 gilde gleichzeitig, dass macht nen schlechten eindruck ... ^^

lg
Tobi


----------



## Forti (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ausserdem solltest Du dich öfter in Grossstädten aufhalten, im 2H wird immer wer gesucht für 5GP und Instanzen. Zu Deinem Equip, Du solltest Dir die Wappenröcke der einzelnen Cata Fraktionen holen und Dir dadurch für den gewonnenen Ruf die schonmal besten items kaufen.

Übrigends gibt es einen Sammeltread für WoW.

Suche FTW


----------

